# Swansboro boat ramps?



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm thinking about taking my boat and try for drum sound side of the Bear Island area in the next week or two. What is the best boat ramp to use to get to that area? Is there a public ramp closer than the ramp at Dudley's Marina? Anyone know if the drum schools are around??


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Mighty cold Water...........


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Check with Reel Outdoors in EI. Apparently the drum were on fire a week ago. They could give ya ramp info


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Shell Rock Landing or Cedar Point dependent upon which end of Bear and which channel you want to use to get there


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm in Reel Outdoors a lot and will check out the ramps on the Google maps. Thanks for the help.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

BTW, what is now called the Cedar Point Wildlife ramp was and is called by locals over 50 or so "the pulp wood dock" or "pulp wood landing"


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Love to see pics of all these cold water drum..


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Check out Reel Outdoors FB page


----------

